# Caravan Holidays - do you take your cats with you??



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

A bit of a strange question..m ut here goes! 
We generally go on holiday in my parents static caravan and we took our dog when he was young, but now he's bigger and more boisterous and we have two, we tend to book them into kennels as we daren't leave then loose in the caravan as it is not ours, and we can't always take them to the beach with the children. (Though we can at certain times).
It does cost us a lot in kennel fees as we have two dogs and a cat (now 2 cats) and have to board our parrots. 
We are thinking of getting our own touring caravan so that it is easier to take them and get more use out of it at weekends too! 
Do any of you take your cats and if so how do you accommodate then and/or stop them running off ???


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a kitten owner who takes one of my boys and his friend away with them when they go on holiday. They just keep them in the caravan, then take them out on leads for walks when they go out themselves. The cats love it!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd love to be I'd be way too scared they escaped & got lost .... Archie's a horror for dashing through your legs when you open the front door - he's really skinny & fast & is gone in seconds!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

We keep our caravan at the bottom of Glastonbury tor. We've taken the ginger ninja with us before there and he's been fine. Mind you we've always had an awning up so he couldn't escape far. I can remember though seeing a couple of elderly Burmese a few years ago at a caravan site in Leicester. They were allowed out though and didn't wander far apparently. I wouldn't risk it though


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

All the cats are either boarded or have a pet sitter in. I'd be too worried about them escaping and losing them.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't take a chance, having seen people lose their cats while on holiday and have to go home without finding them.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

My parents were away last weekend in their tourer a d there was someone who had 3 cats with them and they were allowed to roam about the site! They've been caravaners for about 35 years and it's the first they've seen


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. I had wondered about leaving them in the van or taking a large folding crate for an awning. Not sure how we would manage with two dogs and two cats though as they tend to stay apart at home and they would be in a confined space! 
I suppose for a short break may be ok if needed, but probably best to stick to cattery or sitter for longer holidays! 
Shame they can't enjoy the holidays with us, but maybe a bit restricting for days out with the children as I wouldn't like to leave them alone long!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ChatterPuss said:


> We are thinking of getting our own touring caravan so that it is easier to take them and get more use out of it at weekends too! Do any of you take your cats and if so how do you accommodate then and/or stop them running off ???


When I was very young Mum and Dad used to take their two Siamese caravanning. They never tried to keep them in (it would have been impossible with 3 young children flinging open doors and windows anyway) and they would always return 

Now I goes to cat shows and if they are over 2 hours from home we take the caravan. Because I wouldn't want the cats getting out I pop them in the bathroom if we go out so they can't rush passed us when we return. The fly screens are used on any window that is opened, no matter whether it is open enough for a cat to squeeze out or not. We do not allow them into the awning as that would be too easy to escape from.


----------



## Elaine1971 (Jul 5, 2016)

We take our kitten 7 months old regularly to our static caravan. He's been travelling with us since a little boy. He doesn't go out when we are at home as we are in a second floor flat and is not bothered but in the static when we arrive he is howling to get out. We have for him a locator tag Tab cat collar just In case he gets lost


----------

